# Mating H.Parviceps and Divided tank question.



## Jackson (Oct 20, 2005)

Yesterday i bought a pair of H.Parviceps. The male i believe has been adult for a couple of weeks but the female has just moulted into he adult stage.

Now, i know usually Males have to wait a couple of weeks after the moult to be able to breed. But is this the same with females?

Also the pair can see each other as they are in a divided tank. Does this help or hinder their behaviour towards each other?

My thoughts are that it:

Helps: Because they get used to each other rather than seeing a mantis for the first time since a nymph and mistaking it for food.

Hinders: Because the mantis can constantly see each other but cannot get to each other, so as soon as they are able to theey fight.

Any ideas?


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 20, 2005)

i would wait a week or 2 for the female to mature and same with the male because if you put them together now the female will hit him off or the male will attack her.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi,

I think that tends to stress the mantis a bit because they will want to eat each other but can't.

I think there was a post like this before?

I dunno...

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 20, 2005)

Unfortunately, mantis does not recognized each other like us, if the female is not ready for mating she will either ignore him (if she is rather full) or treat him as a food source. Put them together when she is 3 weeks old and well fed. All the best.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2005)

Wait a few weeks at least. Both will be more receptive with time. I keep males and females in the same divided tank and it doesn't seem to matter.


----------

